

Dispelling the magic of dispersed storage - rgeorge28
http://dev.cleversafe.org/weblog/?p=244

======
mmt
The article appears to measure "overhead" in bytes, whereas I would measure it
in dollars.

If I understand the technology correctly, twice as many slices requires twice
as many storage hosts. In dollars, that's decidedly more expensive than using
disks with twice the capacity.

This is, perhaps, my general argument against what seems to be called
"sharding:" $1k will buy 24 slots in a disk array but only 6 slots (if that)
in a server.

